# Carlos Boozer will be a HUGE steal...



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Did any of you see Boozer play in the summer league game on Tuesday?? He looks SO MUCH different...he's lost 25 pounds since the college season and is in incredible shape. The aspect of his game that he's improved most on is his rebounding. I saw him get up for rebounds, and he is jumping much higher than he ever did at Duke. He still is somewhat weak defensively, but I think he's proven he has the work ethic to improve. On top of that, he has a chip on his shoulder, and wants to prove to everyone that he should have gone in the first round. I could see Boozer getting a lot of time off the bench, and even starting every once in a while.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

He ougth to start for Cleveland because he is currently the best power forward that they have.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Chris Mihm is better.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

I thought Chris Mihm was a center. Reguardless, Chris Mihm *is not* better than Boozer. 



Boozer = Beast

Mihm = Stiff White Guy


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *mduke *
> Chris Mihm is better.



Great reasoning....great explanation...I know Carlos Boozer isn't a very good defender, but he would do much better against quick power forwards than Mihm would. Mihm is and should be a center, not a power forward.


----------



## 2010Illini (Jul 19, 2002)

I also think lonny baxter was a steal hes get 12 pts. and like 8 boards a game in very limited minutes


----------



## Hawkeye Pierce (Jul 15, 2002)

what i think will allow him to succeed besides dropping the weight, is his great knowledge of the game, the one summer league game i watched, against memphis i think, he seemed to be everywhere, he dribbled the ball full court and took it in and flushed it left handed, it was an impressive display by someone whos not known to do that.


----------



## Brick (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by *jwillbulls8 *
> I also think lonny baxter was a steal hes get 12 pts. and like 8 boards a game in very limited minutes


this is the summer league, not the NBA regular season. y do ppl never seem to grasp that concept?


----------



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *The Truth *
> Did any of you see Boozer play in the summer league game on Tuesday?? He looks SO MUCH different...he's lost 25 pounds since the college season and is in incredible shape. The aspect of his game that he's improved most on is his rebounding. I saw him get up for rebounds, and he is jumping much higher than he ever did at Duke. He still is somewhat weak defensively, but I think he's proven he has the work ethic to improve. On top of that, he has a chip on his shoulder, and wants to prove to everyone that he should have gone in the first round. I could see Boozer getting a lot of time off the bench, and even starting every once in a while.


I agree. Boozer's going to be a good player in the NBA.


----------



## WHIP_DAWG (Jul 24, 2002)

I haven't seen Boozer play in the Summer League, but I knew that at Duke he was undersized for a Center, but you can get away with that in college and especially at Duke!!!!

In the pros, he is way to slow to be a forward...Like I said I haven't seen him in the Summer League, so WHO KNOWS???

I do agree that it is summer league and not the real deal, but as long as he is in Cleveland, he will play because they SUCK!!!

Stop referring to people as white guys. Chris Mihm is 7 feet tall and a center. He was good in college and SUCKS in the pros...BUT that is why he is on the Cleveland team!!!


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Malakian *
> I thought Chris Mihm was a center. Reguardless, Chris Mihm *is not* better than Boozer.
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you have to call Mihm a stiff white guy. Couldn't you just call him a stiff. Or are you just assuming because the guys white he will never amount to anything. If I called Boozer another lazy black guy people would give me hell. Next time why don't you give some reasoning rather then an off-color comment.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Mihm is playing PF, not C. He was a C in college, like Boozer, but both are better suited for PF.....

You guys base WAY too much stuff on summer league. It means ABSOLUTELY NOTHING! Kelvin CATO DOMINATED summer league a few years ago, look where he is now!


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Do I have to give examples of stiff white guys? Ostertag, Collier, Travis Knight, Maculloch, mihm, Potapenko, deqlerc, geiger, Montross, Jeff Foster, Austin Croshere, Pryzbilla...

Must I go on?


----------



## WHIP_DAWG (Jul 24, 2002)

Well it is good to see that you know about the Bench players, because in reading your other posts, you don't know JACK about the Real Players!!!!!!


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

What about Kelvin Cato, Ervin Johnson, Olden Poleneyce, Eric Dampier, Felton Spencer, John Ameci, Calvin Booth ... must I go on?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

MacCulloch is stiff? hmm, he made it to the finals, and did MUCH better than a stiff this season......Do you actually watch the NBA, or just automatically assume a 7 foot white guy, or any white guy for that matter, is a stiff?:upset:


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Maculloch defines the word stiff. did you watch the same Finals that I did?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Yes, he did suck in the Finals, but he wasn't bad in the season. Everyone sucks against Shaq.....


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Everyone SUCKS against Shaq!


Zo DOESN'T suck against Shaq!:devil:


----------



## WHIP_DAWG (Jul 24, 2002)

Malakian don't get MAD because a White guy is blessed to be 7 feet tall and makes it to the NBA based on size. Many of other races of people due the same thing but we just label them STIFFS like they are...No need to make it racial.

Anyways, stop comparing them to SHAQ...Let's make a list of people that SHAQ makes look like a STIFF...

Duncan, Robinson, Mourning....You know what, I will be here for FRIEKIN EVER doing this.

The point is you don't know what you are talking about...Bring up some good talk about the stars, and not all the guys you see riding the pine, or coming in to get their 6 fouls on SHAQ!!!!


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

finals aside, Duncan puts up better numbers than Shaq does.


----------



## WHIP_DAWG (Jul 24, 2002)

How bout in the SUMMER LEAGUE???

What do you mean FINALS aside??? That is all that matters.


----------



## dirty bruce (Jul 19, 2002)

carlos boozer = pig miller


----------



## º(\/)‡§†Ä !ßñº (Jul 25, 2002)

Boozer did look a lil lighter out there on the court...I thought he was always pretty good at getting rebounds, not great, he did things I always new he could do against the Grizz...But with the weight he's lost, makes me believe that he's ready to bust his azz out there on da basketball court, he's gonna be a solid player....Drew Gooden on the other hand...I'm tellin everybody, that he's gonna be averaging a good amount of points n rebounds...His quickness is superb, but I already knew that, fellas just watch n see


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

He is a poor man's Elton brand....which is OK i guess


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HEATLUNATIC *
> 
> 
> Zo DOESN'T suck against Shaq!:devil:


True, he doesn't suck, but he doesn't light it up either. I'd love to see 'Zo traded to a contender


----------

